# Honda Never Again



## Itsa62vette

My HSS 928AATD has been nothing but a headache, this thing clogs when there is snow in the forecast. I did the chute and the jet 

upgrade, Still a POS.


I watched my neighbor clean his walk with an older HS model and his machine went right thru it while choking on rev;s.


I was a Honda fan owning motorcycles, ATC's, generators and power washers. This machine is a huge let down.



And no it's not operator error, this isn't my first rodeo with snowblowers.


The only + on this thing is the electric start.


I can't wait to sell this paperweight!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

sorry to hear that the honda didn't cut it for you, what are you going to get next


----------



## RedOctobyr

Sorry to hear that. The HSS offer a lot of nice features, I think, like triggers steering. But having issues with actually blowing snow is obviously a pretty big drawback on a snowblower. Also curious about what you're looking at trying next. 

Oh, I'll offer you 500 hundred shiny dollars for it  

Good luck!


----------



## orangputeh

so that's why i see so many for a thousand off msrp on craigslist.

to be fair I have also heard the opposite from owners that put the new chute and bigger jet in carb but i'd be pissed off too if I spent nearly 3k for a machine and had to jump thru hoops to make it work as it should.

get a 1332.


----------



## Town

Did you check the engine rpm as 3,600 rpm? Lower rpm can give poor results.


----------



## allens209

I recently bought a new HSS928ATD. I put the 92 jet in right away but have the old style chute. We don’t normally have a lot of wet snows in February in northern IL but this year has been very different. We have got some of the wettest snows I have ever seen here. They would clog my Ford blower on the Kubota immediately.

I have been using the Dupont Teflon spray on the Honda and there has not been any snow build up or clogging after over an hour of blowing in these wet snows. You don’t say where you live and maybe you get even wetter snows than we have been getting but you may want to try a can of the spray. You might also check your RPM if you have not done that. Mine is running around 3550.


----------



## micah68kj

Wow. That's really bad that you're unhappy with it. I hope you find a good replacement.


----------



## Itsa62vette

I live in NJ, I have sprayed the chute with Fluid Film, silicone, PAM and it still clogs. I didn't try to up the RPM's I have no way of knowing what it's running at.


No clue what I'll replace it with, not going to be a 1332, that's for sure.







allens209 said:


> I recently bought a new HSS928ATD. I put the 92 jet in right away but have the old style chute. We don’t normally have a lot of wet snows in February in northern IL but this year has been very different. We have got some of the wettest snows I have ever seen here. They would clog my Ford blower on the Kubota immediately.
> 
> I have been using the Dupont Teflon spray on the Honda and there has not been any snow build up or clogging after over an hour of blowing in these wet snows. You don’t say where you live and maybe you get even wetter snows than we have been getting but you may want to try a can of the spray. You might also check your RPM if you have not done that. Mine is running around 3550.


----------



## micah68kj

Itsa62vette said:


> No clue what I'll replace it with, not going to be a 1332, that's for sure.


JMHO but definitely *TORO!* or Ariens.:wink2:


----------



## JLawrence08648

Simplicity, then Ariens, then Toro.


----------



## partypants

That's too bad that you've given up as you still have a couple of things that could greatly improve it. 
Increasing the revs and adding an impeller kit. Make sure all shear pins are intact and everything is moving as it should.

You won't find a better snowblower, though I get that when you encounter frustrations it's easy to believe the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## Itsa62vette

Well I just did the walk and it clogged beyond belief, I appreciate all the advice but to be honest, I shouldn't have to play mechanic on a costly machine, I should have to put oil and gas in and go to work. Honda dropped the ball on this machine.







partypants said:


> That's too bad that you've given up as you still have a couple of things that could greatly improve it.
> Increasing the revs and adding an impeller kit. Make sure all shear pins are intact and everything is moving as it should.
> 
> You won't find a better snowblower, though I get that when you encounter frustrations it's easy to believe the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## drmerdp

Itsa62vette said:


> I live in NJ, I have sprayed the chute with Fluid Film, silicone, PAM and it still clogs. I didn't try to up the RPM's I have no way of knowing what it's running at.
> 
> 
> No clue what I'll replace it with, not going to be a 1332, that's for sure.


Hmm, I guess you have two options. 

Sell it at a loss. 

Or install impeller seals and enjoy an excellent machine with all the perks.


----------



## Itsa62vette

Shear bolts are in and everything is moving as it should, except for the snow.







Itsa62vette said:


> Well I just did the walk and it clogged beyond belief, I appreciate all the advice but to be honest, I shouldn't have to play mechanic on a costly machine, I should have to put oil and gas in and go to work. Honda dropped the ball on this machine.


----------



## partypants

Itsa62vette said:


> Honda dropped the ball on this machine.


The vast majority are very pleased with these machines. Something is up with yours. 

No matter what machine you move on to, there will be complaints about those too. None are perfect. But you can make yours near perfect with minimal mechanical skill.


----------



## leonz

It sounds as if you have a frozen linkage issue if you have been using it at high idle and the springs are bound up with ice.

DO you have a space heater that can melt off the ice and snow build up or a heat gin that will let you melt the ice and snow around all the spring linkages and the cable connections for the throttle?

If you nailed an innocent shrub in the process it may have sheared one or both cross auger shear pins and they will rotate until they encounter heavy snow and then stop.

If you can get it free of snow and ice by heating it up and melting all the ice and snow off of it that will give you a much better idea of what may be wrong.

Can you have someone watch the front of the snow mule while you are operating it to see if the augers are rotating while clearing snow as trying to clear snow of a shallow accumulation will clog it if one or both of the cross auger shear pins are broken.

Can you use the fluid film nozzle to reach the cable sheath for the throttle to lubricate it?

Any hot surface in winter is a moisture magnet and it can cause a lot of operating issues with exposed linkages.

BCS 2 wheel mule owners have issues with the honda engines at times when they are using their snow blowers as the engine linkages are completely exposed and ice can accumulate on the linkages as they are not in contact with the engine crankcase.


EDIT:

My only other thoughts are the impeller shear bolt/key or you have water in the fuel.

Can you fill it with high octane fuel and add seafoam to it and just let it run at high idle for one or two tanks of fuel.

If you have water in the fuel it will cause you a lot of headaches.

A Mister Funnel does wonders for gasoline fuels of any octane.


----------



## snowonmind!!

MY hss928atd was way under-tuned regarding the max RPMs. Get a tach meter & check it. I adjusted mine to 3,600+ & it made a huge difference. No Clogging at all with this recent storm in NJ.


----------



## jrom

- Re-jet

- Max RPM checked and raised if necessary

- Impeller kit (from forum member drmerdp): https://www.ebay.com/itm/333092216923

- Updated chute

- Control your speed with your hydro stick, not your engine throttle. Always run at full throttle.

- Do let Honda know (not just your dealer or online source) about your problems: 

Contact Honda Power Equipment

By Phone:
Customer Relations
Tel: 770-497-6400
Mon. - Fri. 8:30 - 7:00 EST

By email:
https://crrs.secure.force.com/service/pew2c


More on the impeller kit: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...098-honda-hss-specific-impeller-seal-kit.html


----------



## Zero1

And that's why I took out my HS928 out today, my HSS1332ATD with the new shoot, I had clogging a few days ago, very frustrating. But my HS928, what a beast!!

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154463&stc=1&d=1551726050


----------



## Forum043287

I'm contemplating on the same thing... I got a Honda 1332 Track unit (7 years old) and you have to muscle the machine to turn it and it didnt seem to great this snow storm. The engine was not at a constrant rev as their was so much packed snow inside the augers. The Ariens Deluxe I have is very easy to move and takes half time as the Honda to use.


----------



## Zero1

After using my both my machines, I always get such sore muscles, they is hard to maneuver and as I'm getting older I wonder what other machines are like.


----------



## rfw1953

This is really troublesome...First, let me say that I regret you have had such a bad experience. Second, I have no personal or financial affiliation with Honda, but I have had a totally opposite experience than you have had. Maybe I have been just lucky, or maybe it has to do with the snow we get here in the Central Rocky Mountains. 

During my first season with a 2016 HSS1332ATD model, I had zero clogs. But, we had heavy snow, some wet and dense and other times dry and fluffy. Then this past year, we had warm weather with marginal snow. At times I left the snow sit until later in the day to clear. When I did this, I noticed a slushy wet snow that melted from the sun and higher afternoon temps. As soon as I attempted to remove the snow (slush), I would get a clog. Each time I had snow conditions like that it resulted in a clog, so I went back to blowing snow in the early morning or after the sun set and the temps dropped back below freezing. 

I have to admit that the few clogs I have experienced were a PITA...Wasn't happy when this happened, but then again, I could see why the clogs occurred and didn't feel this was because of a design deficiency in the chute. That said, you don't mention where you live or the snow conditions you encounter. Honestly, I think this does have a lot to do with the clogging issue. 

Also, I'm 66 years old. I recently tore my meniscus in my knee and while recovering after surgery, I slipped on ice and wrenched the heck out my back. That said, I have been using my snow blower as a means of physical therapy. To me, it's so easy to use I feel like I'm walking behind a walker. LOL I just don't understand why a few comments feel like they have to muscle the machine to get it to turn. The turn levers work with ease, and the unit turns on a dime. The pneumatic gas strut thumb controlled auger adjustment allows you to raise and lower the auger without much pressure at all. My son came over to help me with snow removal while I was recovering from my injury, and the first thing I noticed was that when he was in reverse, he wasn't using the auger lift when in reverse, so at times the tracks would slip and he had to horse the machine to get it to move. Once I showed him how to use the auger lift control he had no further issues.


----------



## russ01915

I can attest that I have not experienced a clog chute under any conditions. I have done no modifications at all and it throws wet, fluffy, frozen, and slush with ease. My snowblower is an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 with 420cc engine.


----------



## ColdinMontana

russ01915 said:


> I can attest that I have not experienced a clog chute under any conditions. I have done no modifications at all and it throws wet, fluffy, frozen, and slush with ease. My snowblower is an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 with 420cc engine.


Same here. The Pro 32 I bought a few months ago has been 100% reliable and powered through anything and everything I have thrown at it. When spending $3K on any piece of equipment, it should work reliably right out of the box, IMHO.


----------



## TheLastViking

I've never used a Honda, but if I paid almost $3000 for a snowblower, I'd expect it to work out of the box. There's no excuse for a machine like that to require any modifications. I would've taken it straight back to the dealer.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

2 years ago I experienced the exact same clogging problem with a brand new HSS928 that the original poster had, only I was in Central Oregon. I immediately contacted Honda, they denied any clogging problems. I had the dealer pick up the snowblower and check it out for any problems. They said everything checked out fine, so I had them keep it for a 10% return fee.

Ordered a "300 Series" Husqvarna. It performs great and has not clogged one time, unlike the Honda which clogged constantly.

In my opinion, if you pay top dollar for a snowblower, you should get a snowblower that performs without having to rebuild it.

Kind of surprised to see that this problem still exists.


----------



## leonz

I am leaning toward a bad adjustment or bad impeller V belt that may be glazed and cannot grip very well.
It seems very likely that either one of these issues is the culprit.


----------



## orangputeh

russ01915 said:


> I can attest that I have not experienced a clog chute under any conditions. I have done no modifications at all and it throws wet, fluffy, frozen, and slush with ease. My snowblower is an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 with 420cc engine.


about how much is this machine new?


----------



## russ01915

orangputeh said:


> about how much is this machine new?


Mine, Ariens Hydro Pro 28 Model #926053, was purchased in 2016 by the previous owner. I bought it in early December 2017. I was alerted to it by members of this forum. They found it for sale in Needham,MA. on Craigslist. I called that night and picked it up the next morning. It was listed for $1,500 and we haggled a bit. We finally agreed upon $1,400.

To answer your question, MSRP was $2,600. Dealers were selling them for $2,300 to $2,400


----------



## Itsa62vette

I'm located in NW New Jersey, yes the snow has been on the wet side, but if it were fluffy powder I'd blow it off with the leaf blower. I get out and TRY to clean the walks etc. at day break just so the sun doesn't make the snow heavier.


In any case the consumer shouldn't have to modify a machine whatever the initial cost be. It stings more when it;s close to 3000.00









rfw1953 said:


> This is really troublesome...First, let me say that I regret you have had such a bad experience. Second, I have no personal or financial affiliation with Honda, but I have had a totally opposite experience than you have had. Maybe I have been just lucky, or maybe it has to do with the snow we get here in the Central Rocky Mountains.
> 
> During my first season with a 2016 HSS1332ATD model, I had zero clogs. But, we had heavy snow, some wet and dense and other times dry and fluffy. Then this past year, we had warm weather with marginal snow. At times I left the snow sit until later in the day to clear. When I did this, I noticed a slushy wet snow that melted from the sun and higher afternoon temps. As soon as I attempted to remove the snow (slush), I would get a clog. Each time I had snow conditions like that it resulted in a clog, so I went back to blowing snow in the early morning or after the sun set and the temps dropped back below freezing.
> 
> I have to admit that the few clogs I have experienced were a PITA...Wasn't happy when this happened, but then again, I could see why the clogs occurred and didn't feel this was because of a design deficiency in the chute. That said, you don't mention where you live or the snow conditions you encounter. Honestly, I think this does have a lot to do with the clogging issue.
> 
> Also, I'm 66 years old. I recently tore my meniscus in my knee and while recovering after surgery, I slipped on ice and wrenched the heck out my back. That said, I have been using my snow blower as a means of physical therapy. To me, it's so easy to use I feel like I'm walking behind a walker. LOL I just don't understand why a few comments feel like they have to muscle the machine to get it to turn. The turn levers work with ease, and the unit turns on a dime. The pneumatic gas strut thumb controlled auger adjustment allows you to raise and lower the auger without much pressure at all. My son came over to help me with snow removal while I was recovering from my injury, and the first thing I noticed was that when he was in reverse, he wasn't using the auger lift when in reverse, so at times the tracks would slip and he had to horse the machine to get it to move. Once I showed him how to use the auger lift control he had no further issues.


----------



## russ01915

Itsa62vette said:


> In any case the consumer shouldn't have to modify a machine whatever the initial cost be. It stings more when it;s close to 3000.00


I couldn't agree with you more. Any company that sells a defective snow blower should admit to the facts and rectify the problem(s), no matter the brand or make.


----------



## orangputeh

russ01915 said:


> Mine, Ariens Hydro Pro 28 Model #926053, was purchased in 2016 by the previous owner. I bought it in early December 2017. I was alerted to it by members of this forum. They found it for sale in Needham,MA. on Craigslist. I called that night and picked it up the next morning. It was listed for $1,500 and we haggled a bit. We finally agreed upon $1,400.
> 
> To answer your question, MSRP was $2,600. Dealers were selling them for $2,300 to $2,400


thanks. so it's close to Honda in that size range. I don't know hardly anything about Ariens. I suggested a 826 to my neighbor who got it for $1199 from Jacks small engines free shipping and no tax. he loves it. must be a totally different model.


----------



## partypants

Itsa62vette said:


> In any case the consumer shouldn't have to modify a machine whatever the initial cost be. It stings more when it;s close to 3000.00


You don't HAVE to. Either you are exaggerating the extent of your issue, or there is something else wrong with your machine that you are missing and it has nothing to do with its design. Because what you are allegedly experiencing isn't typical. 

Everything can be modified to be better. Doesn't matter if it costs $3000 or $3000,000,000. People are just offering ideas as to what you can do to make it better. Again, you don't have to. I was quite happy with mine before I modified it, but I am the type that if I can improve something I will. And rest assured that nothing is perfect, everything can be improved.


----------



## Itsa62vette

Why in the world would I say the machine clogs if it doesn't? I have better things to do in life, as a matter of fact I'm the kind of guy that goes out of his way to contact a manufacturer when a product is great. I contacted John Deere to tell them how great my 32 year old lawn tractor has been.


This machine has been to the dealer, I can't swing a 100 pickup charge every time I have a problem


I'm not a Honda hater by any means, I have Honda generators, had a motorcycle, still have a lawn mower, power washer and an ATC.




And I do appreciate all the advice that has been given. But again I shouldn't have to IMPROVE a 3000.00 machine. It should work as delivered.



Some fanboys won't admit Honda dropped the ball on this machine, sorry but that's the facts.









partypants said:


> You don't HAVE to. Either you are exaggerating the extent of your issue, or there is something else wrong with your machine that you are missing and it has nothing to do with its design. Because what you are allegedly experiencing isn't typical.
> 
> Everything can be modified to be better. Doesn't matter if it costs $3000 or $3000,000,000. People are just offering ideas as to what you can do to make it better. Again, you don't have to. I was quite happy with mine before I modified it, but I am the type that if I can improve something I will. And rest assured that nothing is perfect, everything can be improved.


----------



## Steve70

There are many who swear by Hondas. They're a minor seller where we live. I downsized last year from a 36. By the time we head to the SW in early January, we've only gotten about 100 inches of snow. Not enough to need another big machine. I was close to buying a 1332 last year (only needed a 28, but IMO the Honda 8.5 HP isn't near enough juice for a 28" cut and tracks). I wanted to change up from my old Ariens that had served me well for almost 30 years (and still serves a new owner), but stories like this turned me back to looking at Ariens. The snow moving capacity of a 28 Ariens Rapid Trak Pro is the same as a 32 Honda. It has a 13.5 HP engine, bigger impeller, bigger augers, bigger housing, and not nearly the shear bolt problems. Visually it also appears more stalwart from a construction standpoint. Plus it came with skids, hand warmers, and drift cutters for less money. (a lot better choke set up too)

I've modified some stuff in my day, but never a snowblower. You shouldn't have to add, subtract, or change anything on a $3K machine to have function perfectly. Start it and go. ....like I did with my new 28 Rapid Trak for the 100 inches it saw before we left town

I'm not anti Honda. I'm on my 2nd Ridgeline. I've had many trucks of all big 3 stripes. The RL is the best truck I've had to date. I have other small engine stuff with Honda engines. ...but I too think they dropped the ball on some parts of this new model


----------



## Itsa62vette

My God, you understand!!!!


Most are saying, do the jet, do the chute, do the impeller mod, It should work great as delivered, I don't think I'm being unreasonable.


BTW I have done everything suggested, less the impeller mod and up the RPM,s








Steve70 said:


> There are many who swear by Hondas. They're a minor seller where we live. I downsized last year from a 36. By the time we head to the SW in early January, we've only gotten about 100 inches of snow. Not enough to need another big machine. I was close to buying a 1332 last year (only needed a 28, but IMO the Honda 8.5 HP isn't near enough juice for a 28" cut and tracks). I wanted to change up from my old Ariens that had served me well for almost 30 years (and still serves a new owner), but stories like this turned me back to looking at Ariens. The snow moving capacity of a 28 Ariens Rapid Trak Pro is the same as a 32 Honda. It has a 13.5 HP engine, bigger impeller, bigger augers, bigger housing, and not nearly the shear bolt problems. Visually it also appears more stalwart from a construction standpoint. Plus it came with skids, hand warmers, and drift cutters for less money. (a lot better choke set up too)
> 
> I've modified some stuff in my day, but never a snowblower. You shouldn't have to add, subtract, or change anything on a $3K machine to have function perfectly. Start it and go. ....like I did with my new 28 Rapid Trak for the 100 inches it saw before we left town
> 
> I'm not anti Honda. I'm on my 2nd Ridgeline. I've had many trucks of all big 3 stripes. The RL is the best truck I've had to date. I have other small engine stuff with Honda engines. ...but I too think they dropped the ball on some parts of this new model


----------



## drmerdp

Itsa62vette said:


> My God, you understand!!!!
> 
> 
> Most are saying, do the jet, do the chute, do the impeller mod, It should work great as delivered, I don't think I'm being unreasonable.


Not at all unreasonable. It’s a shame that these complaints have been so prevelent. One would expect a premium machine like a Honda to be a fool proof performer. 

I empathize, I Had a clog on my hss928 my very first use and I was super bummed. 

It’s not for everyone but “The Trifecta” (chute, jet, and impeller kit) makes the HSS a super star.

Either way. Good luck with what ever you replace it with.


----------



## Doublee2005




----------



## jdavis

I sold my HSS1332ATD for $2200 on CL to get rid of it after being so annoyed with it. It was $3200+ new.

The last two years I've had an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO that was $1200 new. I couldn't be happier with it, starts first pull every time, even after sitting months, and has never clogged once.


----------



## Larry T

I use Motor Cycle chain lube and the chute never clogs. Heave wet snow is not a problem. Cleared over a foot of heavy wet snow. The chute is made of plastic and the lube is very adherent cleared my 70 foot driveway with no clogging. Good luck


----------



## forum1

Itsa62vette said:


> My God, you understand!!!!
> 
> 
> Most are saying, do the jet, do the chute, do the impeller mod, It should work great as delivered, I don't think I'm being unreasonable.
> 
> 
> BTW I have done everything suggested, less the impeller mod and up the RPM,s


I'm also of the thinking that such equipment should work as delivered.

That said, it sounds like you are somewhat down the rabbit hole on this already. I'd say checking and adjusting the engine speed is not only worth a shot, but would have been the first thing I'd do before throwing any mods at it. Now, if the idle is off and your local dealer wasn't proactive in adjusting it for you prior to delivery, never mind if you paid to have it hauled in (I thought I saw where you said you had it in for service at $100), it makes me question how competent they are. If it's well known that the engine idle as set from the factory needs to be adjusted on these Honda units then I'd expect the dealer to do this as part of standard delivery prep.

I own other Honda gas powered equipment, but not their snowblowers. I'm just speaking from what I see repeatedly mentioned in this forum about these machines, which I do think is absurd to have to deal with. 

Anyway, I do wonder if you might be nothing more than an RPM adjustment away from having a good machine and maybe even a great machine with the mods you've already invested.


----------



## jrom

Did you go directly to $1,000 less, or did the buyer(s) talk you down?


jdavis said:


> I sold my HSS1332ATD for $2200 on CL to get rid of it after being so annoyed with it. It was $3200+ new.


Let me get this right, you took a $1,000+ loss on a bum blower, then spent $1,200 (plus tax) on a new, much better blower and you did not invest $90 (plus tax and shipping) and some of your time into getting the bum blower up to speed before you took such a loss? 

...and some members here are patting you on the back? 

Is there more to the story?



jdavis said:


> I sold my HSS1332ATD for $2200 on CL to get rid of it after being so annoyed with it. It was $3200+ new.
> 
> The last two years I've had an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO that was $1200 new. I couldn't be happier with it, starts first pull every time, even after sitting months, and has never clogged once.


----------



## russ01915

You expect that whatever you buy to perform as advertised.


----------



## Forum043287

"I sold my HSS1332ATD for $2200 on CL to get rid of it after being so annoyed with it. It was $3200+ new.

The last two years I've had an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO that was $1200 new. I couldn't be happier with it, starts first pull every time, even after sitting months, and has never clogged once."

I have both a Honda 1332 2012 Track snowblower and an Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO. The ariens is so much easier to maneuver and use compared. However, I think starting is easier on the Honda, for me anyways. The Ariens takes 1/2 the time to finish my driveway, as opposed to the Honda


----------



## partypants

And remember, for every person who understands and sold their honda and couldn't be happier.. you have 100's who kept it, did the mods and couldn't be happier.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Forum043287 said:


> I have both a Honda 1332 2012 Track snowblower and an Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO. The ariens is so much easier to maneuver and use compared. However, I think starting is easier on the Honda, for me anyways. The Ariens takes 1/2 the time to finish my driveway, as opposed to the Honda


In this case, though, an HSS Honda would have triggers for steering. That's got to help a lot for maneuverability, vs a solid-axle HS Honda. Especially once you add tracks to the mix. 

I agree with those that say a machine should simply work, and work well, out of the box. Even if it's a cheap one, but especially for high-end equipment. Hopefully Honda will consider making the new chutes standard equipment. I'm sorry the EPA has presumably forced their hand, on running lean. Though I don't know why other brands don't immediately require re-jetting. 

If it was my machine, I would try the available mods, to improve performance, though I wish those weren't needed. A premium machine shouldn't need some DIY when you get it home. But at least people have figured out ways to improve the performance.


----------



## partypants

Itsa62vette said:


> Why in the world would I say the machine clogs if it doesn't?


I never said such thing. I am sure it has clogged. It's just that people in general tend to overreact and become irrational when they get extremely pissed off and about such problems, and then exaggeration comes with it. You know, like if something happens twice that becomes "all the time!". Just like how this very comment of yours I am quoting is a false exaggeration of what I said. I NEVER said that. I did NOT say you are lying about clogging. To reiterate, I said "Either you are exaggerating the extent of your issue, or there is something else wrong with your machine that you are missing and it has nothing to do with its design". And I stand by that. I wish I were local to you so I could take a look at it, because again the extent of what you are claiming to experience is not typical.


----------



## drmerdp

Forum043287 said:


> "I sold my HSS1332ATD for $2200 on CL to get rid of it after being so annoyed with it. It was $3200+ new.
> 
> The last two years I've had an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO that was $1200 new. I couldn't be happier with it, starts first pull every time, even after sitting months, and has never clogged once."
> 
> I have both a Honda 1332 2012 Track snowblower and an Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO. The ariens is so much easier to maneuver and use compared. However, I think starting is easier on the Honda, for me anyways. The Ariens takes 1/2 the time to finish my driveway, as opposed to the Honda


I have a request, you should preface that your 1332 is an HS... not a HSS. Many readers will get the wrong impression. 

The HS1332 cannot hold a candle to the maneuverability of the HSS1332. 

The 28sho clearing TWICE as fast as an HS1332.. I dunno about that, Twice as maneuverable absolutely.


----------



## rfw1953

*See for yourself!*

We picked up 18" of wet snow in the past 24 hours. I cleared the drive yesterday around 3:30, so, we probably picked up 8" or so since...Below are two links that demonstrate how the Honda cuts through the snowplow created berm at the end of my driveway and gets the snow well up and over the berms on each side of the drive. The berm at the end of the drive was hard packed wet snow from the snowplow this morning. It was waist high and about 4' thick.

*Note*: Unit performed as I expected in its third season of use without any issues. 



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AZIIVLX00AalVYOE9Ra19KOWhaN1pSbDd4dTYwTG9wV2hv/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AZIIVLX00AVVl4S1JzUk10ZGpuWDJlT29KWjMwQ3hFS1Jz/view?usp=sharing


----------



## jdavis

jrom said:


> Did you go directly to $1,000 less, or did the buyer(s) talk you down?
> 
> 
> Let me get this right, you took a $1,000+ loss on a bum blower, then spent $1,200 (plus tax) on a new, much better blower and you did not invest $90 (plus tax and shipping) and some of your time into getting the bum blower up to speed before you took such a loss?
> 
> ...and some members here are patting you on the back?
> 
> Is there more to the story?


I don't remember, I might have been asking $2500 and came down to $2200 to dump it, don't remember the exact details now on the pricing. This was at the end of the season when I sold it so pricing was going to suck either way compared to trying to sell it in the following fall I am sure, I was just sick of it.

My experience was documented back then - https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107937-thanks-hss1332atd-clogging.html

Keep in mind when I sold it people were just starting to mod these to get them to perform as they expect them to stock. If I wasn't pissed off at the thing and had the patience I would probably have done the same.

I've had a new Toro HD 1028 OHXE (38802) and now the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and neither has ever clogged on the same driveway but it has been colder this year.


----------



## jdavis

rfw1953 said:


> We picked up 18" of wet snow in the past 24 hours. I cleared the drive yesterday around 3:30, so, we probably picked up 8" or so since...Below are two links that demonstrate how the Honda cuts through the snowplow created berm at the end of my driveway and gets the snow well up and over the berms on each side of the drive. The berm at the end of the drive was hard packed wet snow from the snowplow this morning. It was waist high and about 4' thick.
> 
> *Note*: Unit performed as I expected in its third season of use without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AZIIVLX00AalVYOE9Ra19KOWhaN1pSbDd4dTYwTG9wV2hv/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AZIIVLX00AVVl4S1JzUk10ZGpuWDJlT29KWjMwQ3hFS1Jz/view?usp=sharing



I watched your videos, I don't think my Honda would have clogged on that either, that is not Honda clogging snow.


----------



## foggysail

forum1 said:


> I'm also of the thinking that such equipment should work as delivered.
> * If it's well known that the engine idle as set from the factory needs to be adjusted on these Honda units then I'd expect the dealer to do this as part of standard delivery prep.*
> 
> I own other Honda gas powered equipment, but not their snowblowers. I'm just speaking from what I see repeatedly mentioned in this forum about these machines, which I do think is absurd to have to deal with.


I do not know if the Honda snowblowers are shipped with their engine's RPMs set too low or not. If so, Honda is shipping inferior products and deserve the reputation they are earning! No way should a new machine perform as described in this thread.


----------



## foggysail

I was critical of Ariens in past posts but only related to their autoturn. This last storm dumped about 17 inches of heavy wet stuff in my driveway. The performance of my 28 Pro was awesome!!!

I watched the videos above in post 51 with a machine clearing in a similar storm, the machine operator pushed forward and stopped to let the machine recover, pushed ahead and stopped. My 28 Pro started down my driveway and never stopped or hesitated until I stopped it at the bottom of my driveway. I had to adjust the snow chute because the thing was throwing snow back onto the plowed road 50-60' ahead. And I have to say that the autoturn worked without issue.


----------



## gibbs296

I trust the guy over at moving snow. He says the Hondas are overpriced, underpowered, and slow, along with the plugging issues. That works for me.


----------



## ST1100A

drmerdp said:


> I have a request, you should preface that your 1332 is an HS... not a HSS. Many readers will get the wrong impression.
> 
> The HS1332 cannot hold a candle to the maneuverability of the HSS1332.
> 
> The 28sho clearing TWICE as fast as an HS1332.. I dunno about that, Twice as maneuverable absolutely.


I would think when you are only clearing 3/4 of the snow that the Honda is clearing at one pass I hope you would be traveling a bit faster. Remember, the 32 inch Honda is clearing a lot more tonnage of snow per pass than the little 28 inch Areins is. Wait till the Ariens "Sliption/Friction drive wears out in a very short time as compared to the Honda Hydrostatic drive, and you will be standing there motionless while the disc slips away and the Honda is charging on by flying past that poop Areins.


----------



## bigredmf

ST1100A said:


> I would think when you are only clearing 3/4 of the snow that the Honda is clearing at one pass I hope you would be traveling a bit faster. Remember, the 32 inch Honda is clearing a lot more tonnage of snow per pass than the little 28 inch Areins is. Wait till the Ariens "Sliption/Friction drive wears out in a very short time as compared to the Honda Hydrostatic drive, and you will be standing there motionless while the disc slips away and the Honda is charging on by flying past that poop Areins.




Yes the friction wheels are garbage mine is only 40 years old.

I would expect the angst on a car forum in the winter not a snow blower forum

Red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddy Ford

I owned my Ariens Hyro Pro 28 for about 3 years (commercial level use, not small residential). Absolutely HATED it. Could not keep the bucket down no matter what, auto-turn would fight you working snow burms or anything to one side, zero traction with the small tires even with chains, and reverse had no power at all and would get stuck easily. Ordered a new 32" RapidTrack to replace it over the Honda because of the clogging complaints which scared me away. People on here convinced me to try the Honda and I took a gamble based on how much bashing Ariens gets as well, plus I was tired of the brand letting me down. Purchased an HSS1332ATD and it is almost FLAWLESS. Zero clogs in the heaviest, wettest snow I can find up here in Maine (and I've tried to clog it repeatedly on purpose), awesome tank-like traction, more powerful hydros especially in reverse, adjustable height bucket is a godsend, and the easiest snowblower to use/turn with zero fatigue even after hours of straight use. This is all before re-jetting too. Soooooo glad I didn't let the rumor-mill almost ruining a near perfect snowblower for me. 



There are always two sides to one coin, remember that.


----------



## RedOctobyr

ST1100A said:


> Wait till the Ariens "Sliption/Friction drive wears out in a very short time as compared to the Honda Hydrostatic drive, and you will be standing there motionless while the disc slips away and the Honda is charging on by flying past that poop Areins.


Everything is a trade-off. I'd love to try a hydrostatic transmission, they sound great. 

A friction disk (regardless of brand) will eventually wear out, and needs to be kept dry & clean, yes. Though they should be able to last quite a while. Being able to check them visually would help allow for proactive replacement, after X seasons, if needed. 

But when they *do* start to slip, they are likely still usable for a period of time (giving some time to fix it), and can also be repaired by a homeowner, with common tools.

A hydro (again, regardless of brand) is much more complex. When something goes wrong, it's not a given that a homeowner can fix it, if it's an internal failure. 

When they work, the hydro sounds like a much nicer solution. But when something goes wrong, there's something to be said for a simple system that's fairly easy to troubleshoot, and inexpensive to fix.


----------



## Steve70

RedOctobyr said:


> Everything is a trade-off. I'd love to try a hydrostatic transmission, they sound great.
> 
> A friction disk (regardless of brand) will eventually wear out, and needs to be kept dry & clean, yes. Though they should be able to last quite a while. Being able to check them visually would help allow for proactive replacement, after X seasons, if needed.
> 
> But when they *do* start to slip, they are likely still usable for a period of time (giving some time to fix it), and can also be repaired by a homeowner, with common tools.
> 
> A hydro (again, regardless of brand) is much more complex. When something goes wrong, it's not a given that a homeowner can fix it, if it's an internal failure.
> 
> When they work, the hydro sounds like a much nicer solution. But when something goes wrong, there's something to be said for a simple system that's fairly easy to troubleshoot, and inexpensive to fix.


My experience: Hydro in our Craftsman lawn tractor 20 plus years and never an issue. Sold that one and have a new Craftsman Pro hydro tractor...3 years so far zero issues.

My old 1990 ST1236 Ariens has a friction disc. I replaced it once during its almost 30 years with me....and one belt change. That machine ate much more snow than most and is still running strong.

I certainly agree about the simplicity of the disc set up, but I've also never had an issue with a hydro tranny either. I'm hoping my new 28 hydro performs as well because I really like it!


----------



## tadawson

Doing a quick bit of mental math, in our world, there have been 2 Ariens machines since 1974, and *one* friction disc change, and only a broken recoil starter. This is in 300 inch plus snow country, and shared with a neighbor, so I'm guessing 50 plus hours per year use. First one was lost since my father was getting quite old and forgot to refill the oil after a change and decuded to replace it, and the second still going strong with the neighbor . . . 

Yeah, that sure is unreliable . . . NOT!

The speeds were always fine, and the simplicity a godsend. In my world, at least, I see the Hydro as a very expensive solution looking for a problem, and a huge maintenance liability if it fails. Thanks, but no thanks . . . . Anyone killing friction drives regularly has got to be abusing/misusing the machine . . .

And Honda's prices for what they offer are outright absurd, not to mention sending your $$$ right out of the country!


----------



## Steve70

ST1100A said:


> I would think when you are only clearing 3/4 of the snow that the Honda is clearing at one pass I hope you would be traveling a bit faster. Remember, the 32 inch Honda is clearing a lot more tonnage of snow per pass than the little 28 inch Areins is. Wait till the Ariens "Sliption/Friction drive wears out in a very short time as compared to the Honda Hydrostatic drive, and you will be standing there motionless while the disc slips away and the Honda is charging on by flying past that poop Areins.


Per each OEM sales brochure last summer/fall.

The 28 Ariens moves the same tonnage per hour as a 32 Honda. A 32 Ariens moves the same snow as a 36 Honda. Bigger impeller,auger,and housing. 28 to 28 there is no comparison in tonnage per hour


----------



## Steve70

tadawson said:


> The speeds were always fine, and the simplicity a godsend. In my world, at least, I see the Hydro as a very expensive solution looking for a problem, and a huge maintenance liability if it fails. Thanks, but no thanks . . . . Anyone killing friction drives regularly has got to be abusing/misusing the machine . . .


I've used speed machines since 1964. It was all I knew. 2nd gear in my ST1236 worked fine for most every load except the heavy / hard / icy plow stuff where I dropped it into 1st and bit away at it. Except for the fact that the 1236 was a bit of a beast to bull around and I have a bad back, I didn't need another machine. The 1236 would have likely taken me to the end of my snow blowing days. I kept it like new. That being said, I decided to treat myself to one more new one. Having had hydro trannys in my lawn tractors with no issues, I decided to try it out just because I could. I'll have to say, the infinite speed control is a definite step up IMO. Time will tell how it holds up, but then we're only home for a 100 or so inches a year now.


----------



## drmerdp

A lot of pointless bickering... 

Tons per hour is better correlated to engine CC not bucket width....

Most these machines cannot be compared in an apples to apples focus.... I wish people would stop trying to.


----------



## jimmy245

My neighbor has a 36" pro-model 2014 Ariens Model 926055 420 cc (around 12 hp) which I think he paid somewhere around 2k or more for. While it does a decent job, he is constantly plagued with many of the plastic bell and whistle parts breaking. We have had record snows here in MN during January/February along with some warm weather which has caused the snow drifts in front of our mailboxes to be rock hard. The postal folks require that we make it possible for their trucks to pull up to our mailboxes, thus we have to clear a path in front of the boxes. Regarding the rpm setting of the engine mentioned above, you would think that when buying a blower for 2k, that it would be delivered with the engine rpm correctly set. My neighbor suspected that his engine wasn't set properly by either the factory, or the dealer. Got my tach out, and sure enough, top end was set at 3200. The spec calls for 3600 +/- 100. So I set the engine to 3600. But when I put the plastic cowling back on, the throttle lever slot wasn't long enough so I could only get 3400 out of the engine. Thus, I took the cowling off and had to make the throttle lever slot long enough so the throttle lever could move far enough.

All I could say is wow, $2000 plus and this is what you get?? 

So blower ran alot better, yet it still couldn't cut through crusted snow bank in front of his mailbox. I see him out there with pick ax working on snowbank. Ok, so I fired up my 1977 8hp Toro 832, drove it down to his mailbox and sliced though the snow bank like butter (ended up doing half of the neighborhood). He couldn't believe it!! I, of course knew that my 42 year-old machine would outperform his fancy Ariens, just as my 1969 Simplicity S-7 (7hp) would, as well as my 1973 5 hp Homelite Jacobsen would. Zero plastic on my machines, and they are all tanks. I maintain them well, and by the way, they were all given to me for nothing!!!!!


----------



## jimmy245

Whoops, I meant to comment on another post, looks like I commented on the wrong post, oh well....... New to this.


----------



## russ01915

ST1100A said:


> I would think when you are only clearing 3/4 of the snow that the Honda is clearing at one pass I hope you would be traveling a bit faster. Remember, the 32 inch Honda is clearing a lot more tonnage of snow per pass than the little 28 inch Areins is. Wait till the *Ariens "Sliption/Friction drive wears out in a very short time as compared to the Honda Hydrostatic drive, and you will be standing there motionless while the disc slips away and the Honda is charging on by flying past that poop Areins*.


I wouldn't know since I have two Ariens PRO Hydro snow blowers.


----------



## Steve70

drmerdp said:


> A lot of pointless bickering...
> 
> Tons per hour is better correlated to engine CC not bucket width....
> 
> Most these machines cannot be compared in an apples to apples focus.... I wish people would stop trying to.



Why then is the 32 Ariens rated to move as much snow as the 36 Honda...both with basically the same size engines?

I see no reason they can be compared as relates to moving snow. Other pieces,parts, design might be a little tougher to compare, but then again that's what makes up the overall product and it's snow moving efficiency.


----------



## RedOctobyr

IMO, some ratings are baloney, or at MOST, should only be compared within brands, and within a product type (eg- don't try to compare a SS tons/hour to a 2-stage tons/hour).

These questionable-to-compare specs include tons/hour, and throwing distance. 

Anything that is so susceptible to conditions is hard to call a "spec", in my opinion. 

Throwing distance is obvious, of course. The type of snow conditions, and depth, will influence your distance. 

Take tons/hour. If I want max throwing distance, I'll go slow enough to feed the impeller nicely, but not slow the engine down. 

But if I want to *move* as much snow as possible (tons/hour), I'll probably barrel along as quickly as possible, bogging the engine down, and only throwing 5 feet, but hey, a lot of snow came out of the chute! 

How heavy is the snow? How far do you need to throw it? Different companies will use different test methods, there is not some test standard for this that I'm aware of, or some governing body. There are so many variables that I don't really trust it for much besides comparing models in a given brand. I certainly would never try to use it to compare models between brands, and draw any type of conclusion. 

It takes energy to move snow. If you want to try and compare "snow/hour" between brands, engine power (so effectively displacement, since that's the best info we may have on all of them) has got to be a reasonable place to start, but it certainly doesn't tell the whole story. No one really publishes impeller tip speeds, for instance. Even getting impeller *RPM* is not trivial for many brands.


----------



## drmerdp

Steve70 said:


> Why then is the 32 Ariens rated to move as much snow as the 36 Honda...both with basically the same size engines?
> 
> I see no reason they can be compared as relates to moving snow. Other pieces,parts, design might be a little tougher to compare, but then again that's what makes up the overall product and it's snow moving efficiency.


The HS1336i hybrid (389cc) is rated for 90tons/hour, the Ariens Pro (420cc) is rated for 82tons/hour. Not the same. But not at all an apples to apples comparison. 

Every Ariens snowblower has a displacement advantage over the comparable Honda. Is a CC advantage the most important detail when comparing to a Honda? Do all the Honda’s accolades mean nothing, just because the Ariens has a bit more brute force working for it?


----------



## russ01915

*Ariens pro 28 79 tons per hour

Arien Pro 32 91 tons per hour

Ariens Pro 36 102 tons per hour

All machines have the 420cc Briggs engine*

http://movingsnow.com/2018/2018-ariens-snow-blower-review-whats-new/


----------



## Itsa62vette

*Honda never again*

OP checking in, I'm not an engineer., but I did play with Lionel trains as a kid.


My thoughts are...... offer a 724 at 9hp, a 928 at 13hp, boost the 1332 to 16hp.


But like I said I;m not an engineer. Thank God!!!!


----------



## allens209

I Have an HS24 Honda and I wanted a second machine in 28 with tracks. I was considering the Ariens Rapid track PRO hydro. I see The Ariens mounted the chute motor above the chute with a drive shaft going down. At least that is what the picture looks like. That allows the bottom of the chute to not have to clear the motor housing like on the Honda which seems to be the root of the problem.

Anyway, I searched for dealers and found only Lowes, Home Depot and two lawn stores within 40 miles. The closest one has gone out of business. The other one would not pick up or deliver. I'd never trust the box stores for service.

The Honda dealer near me has always been extremely helpful and I have done business with them for many years. I decided that since we normally don’t get real wet storms I would go with the Honda he had in stock, HSS928ATD. He delivered it the same evening. I did rejet it but don’t plan to change the chute. We have had a few wet snows and it did just fine. They were pretty wet but not slush snow. My old HS724 would do fine in slush I suppose but that may be better handled by our John Deere diesel with hydraulic angling blade. Since my 300’ drive is tree lined I like to blow the snow as far as possible from the edges.

So for me the decision was availability in my area. I wouldn’t bash either brand.


----------



## Steve70

drmerdp said:


> The HS1336i hybrid (389cc) is rated for 90tons/hour, the Ariens Pro (420cc) is rated for 82tons/hour. Not the same. But not at all an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Every Ariens snowblower has a displacement advantage over the comparable Honda. Is a CC advantage the most important detail when comparing to a Honda? Do all the Honda’s accolades mean nothing, just because the Ariens has a bit more brute force working for it?


I was responding to the post that said the 32 Honda was moving considerably more tonnage than the 28 Ariens. From memory, I was off a little. My 28 Hydro Pro says 79 tons/hour versus 82.5 for the 32 Honda. There's more going on there than just 31cc. 28 to 28 it's a wipeout. 79 tons to 57 for the Honda. From there on up literally no comparison in the series of machine I have. 32 to 32... 90/82.5. 36 to 36...102 to 90. Again there's more going on there than 31cc in engine size. ie...auger size, impeller size, housing size. We live in heavy snow country. Over 200 inches so far and another 6" of heavy wet coming tomorrow Moving snow is moving snow..or is apples to apples if the cut size of the machines are the same. 

My dad had an old late 90s Honda which worked well. I'm sure he was one of the first in our area with one. It threw snow a goodly distance due to its narrower chute acting as a better funnel under force. From the looks of the new ones their chutes may be a little narrower as well which contributes to distance, but maybe chute clogging as well under the right conditions? 

Yes, Honda can have its accolades, but I'm not sure the new HSS series is better in all ways than the previous HS models?


----------



## drmerdp

russ01915 said:


> *Ariens pro 28 79 tons per hour
> Arien Pro 32 91 tons per hour
> Ariens Pro 36 102 tons per hour
> All machines have the 420cc Briggs engine*
> http://movingsnow.com/2018/2018-ariens-snow-blower-review-whats-new/


I would love to know how the heck they come up with these numbers. What are the circumstances and standards used to determine these figures. 

I’m willing to bet that the impeller gearing is different on all three of those machines. Likely taller on the 28” and a shorter on the 36”. I don’t know if Ariens publishes impeller RPMS. If the only thing different on the three was the bucket size, logic would dictate that the 28” moving quicker will move as much snow as the 36”. 

I’ve seen an old 36” Ariens with a tecumseh barrel through deep snow with what looked like a 8’ thick white log coming out of the chute. If the impeller speed was geared up, that machine would bog hard.



Itsa62vette said:


> OP checking in, I'm not an engineer., but I did play with Lionel trains as a kid.
> 
> My thoughts are...... offer a 724 at 9hp, a 928 at 13hp, boost the 1332 to 16hp.
> 
> But like I said I;m not an engineer. Thank God!!!!


I hear that, More is More.


----------



## russ01915

drmerdp said:


> I would love to know how the heck they come up with these numbers. What are the circumstances and standards used to determine these figures


Big powerful engine that can handle whatever is thrown at it. It is common sense that a 32" bucket machine will throw more snow than a 28, and a 36 than a 28. As others have said, was it just perfect snow while running the tests or are all the tests for all machines just mathematical formulas?


----------



## vmax29

Probably by throwing wet sawdust and calculated mathematically upon the slide rule of extrapolated exaggeration.


----------



## drmerdp

russ01915 said:


> Big powerful engine that can handle whatever is thrown at it. It is common sense that a 32" bucket machine will throw more snow than a 28, and a 36 than a 28.


Ehh, doubt it. Pulley sheaves have different part numbers. I still say there is more going on.


----------



## RedOctobyr

drmerdp said:


> I would love to know how the heck they come up with these numbers. What are the circumstances and standards used to determine these figures.


Same here, for all the companies that make claims on this sort of thing. 



> I’m willing to bet that the impeller gearing is different on all three of those machines. Likely taller on the 28” and a shorter on the 36”. I don’t know if Ariens publishes impeller RPMS. If the only thing different on the three was the bucket size, logic would dictate that the 28” moving quicker will move as much snow as the 36”.



I'm willing to bet it's the same impeller RPM  In part because the throwing distances are all listed the same. Ariens has, in the past, at least, shown impeller RPM in manuals. It was usually the same for machines in the same series (different widths). An SHO model would have a higher impeller RPM. 

I'm guessing they're largely scaling the tons/hour based on the bucket width. 28", 32", and 36" EFI show 79, 91, and 102 tons/hr, respectively, on Ariens' site. 

28" is 2.82 tons/hr, per inch of bucket width. 
32" is 2.84
36" EFI is 2.83

So the three, with the same engine, are listed within 0.01, when dividing the tons/hr output by bucket width. 

Interestingly, the 32" RapidTrak is 90 tons/hour, not 91. So they are factoring *something* else into the numbers. But they scale pretty closely, with the same engine size (note that the EFI engine is not a Briggs).


----------



## snowonmind!!

Hey All, this is the result of the new honda chute, rejetting, and checking the RPMs with a $25 meter and setting them to 3650. I don't even know if I had to rejett. However,this machine became an animal, I am the happy owner at the moment. I However I agree with the many other owners, they shouldn't have to do all this to achieve success!


----------



## russ01915

Full disclosure: Honda cars and equipment I own:
2016 Honda CR-V
Honda HS720am single stage
Honda HS720as single stage
Honda mini tiller FG110
Honda gx270 powered pressure washer
Honda Gc190 powered pressure washer
Honda gx270 powered generator 
Honda powered gx270 Little Wonder blower
Honda 21” mower 

As far as these blowers not performing as advertised, it reminds me of the problems with the 2015 Honda CR-V’s. This is what it takes for Honda to admit there is a problem and to rectify it.

January 6, 2016 — Model year 2015 Honda CR-V vibration problems have caused Honda to issue a technical service bulletin (TSB 15-046) to its dealers to address customer complaints. Additionally, Honda CR-V vibration class-action lawsuits are a step closer to reality as attorneys prepare for battle in a Ohio courtroom.
Owners of the 2015 Honda CR-V have complained about SUVs vibrating and shaking to the point of making occupants sick. After a flood of complaints and dealer visits, owners joined numerous class-action lawsuits against Honda to convince the automaker to take action on the vibration problems.
With the growing list of lawsuits against the automaker, the Judicial Panel on Multidistrict Litigation consolidated and transferred the cases into the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Ohio. Those cases will be heard before Judge Michael H. Watson, who appointed attorneys Eric Gibbs and David Stein of the Gibbs Law Group to serve as interim co-lead counsel.
The Honda CR-V vibration lawsuit alleges the automaker redesigned the 2015 models for the purpose of improving fuel efficiency. A noble goal for any automaker, but according to the lawsuit, a goal that could only be reached by creating a vibration in the CR-V so severe that owners say it makes them physically ill.
Owners of the 2015 CR-V say the vibration and noise creates headaches, backaches and a serious distraction to driving. Furthermore, the plaintiffs claim Honda should have warned consumers about the vibration problems, but instead the automaker was more concerned with improved fuel economy numbers.
CR-V owners have complained to CarComplaints.com about the vibrations problems, in some cases as soon as driving the new SUVs off the lot.

Honda’s Response:
2015 Honda CR-V Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) 15-046
In Honda TSB 15-046, titled "Vibration While Driving and/or Stopped in Gear," the automaker separates different driving conditions it calls "modes" that can result in the bothersome vibrations.
In mode 1, the vibrations occur while the CR-V is stopped in gear. In mode 2, the vibrations begin when the SUV takes off and the engine is at 1,000 to 2,000 RPM. And in mode 3, the CR-V is vibrating while traveling 40-50 mph with the engine at 1,800 to 2,200 RPM.
Repairs to the SUV will depend on which mode a driver can feel the vibration.
First, a technician will interview the CR-V owner to verify when the vibrations occur. Honda has told its dealers they must have an accurate answer from owners to know which repair to perform. In addition, one of the repairs can reduce fuel economy by less than 1 mpg and Honda wants a record of the owner giving their approval to make the repairs.
•	Mode 1 repairs will consist of installing new radiator lower cushions, a new transmission mount and new front head restraints.
•	Mode 2 repairs will see dealers install a tailgate damper kit and perform a software update to the power train control module (PCM).
•	For mode 3 repairs, dealers will update the PCM software only.
Although the software update is optional, CR-V owners won't have much of a choice if they are tired of being vibrated out of their seats. Honda says it estimates a change of 0.70 mpg city/highway driving combined, but actual mpg results could vary, especially once the SUV is in real-world driving conditions.
Owners of the 2015 Honda CR-V who have questions about TSB 15-046 can contact the automaker at 800-999-1009.

Honda Loses Case:
Unpleasant Vibration in 2015 Honda CR- V Vibration Update
Some 2015 Honda CR-V drivers have reported feeling unpleasant vibration when driving and/or when stopped in gear. In response to these reports, Honda developed product enhancements, contained in Service Bulletin 15-046, to address complaints about unpleasant vibration.
Not every driver of a 2015 Honda CR-V experiences unpleasant vibration. If unpleasant vibrations do occur, such vibrations will be during one or more of the three driving modes listed below.
•	Driving Mode 1: Vibrations may be present when stopped with vehicle in gear, for example at a stop light.
•	Driving Mode 2: Vibrations may be present during low-speed driving — between 1,000–1,200 rpm.
•	Driving Mode 3: Vibrations may also be present when driving around 40-50 mph — between 1,800–2,200 rpm.
If you experience unpleasant vibration, please contact your Honda dealership who can access Service Bulletin 15-046 directly, diagnose your concerns, and, if necessary, provide the appropriate product enhancements. You can also download a copy of the Service Bulletin here.
Product Enhancements are provided free of charge under either (1) Honda’s 5 year/60,000 mile (whichever occurs first) Power train Limited Warranty for the Mode 1 condition; or (2) Honda’s 8 year/80,000 mile (whichever occurs first) Emissions Control Systems Defects Warranty for Modes 2 and 3.
Based on Honda’s research, if you have not experienced any unpleasant vibrations within the first few months of driving your 2015 Honda CR-V, you are unlikely to start feeling them later on.
If you have had the product enhancements installed in your vehicle and remain dissatisfied, you should discuss your concerns with your dealership (and its management). If necessary, you can also contact Honda’s Customer Service at the number listed on the inside front cover of your Warranty Booklet. If you remain dissatisfied, please remember you have the right to mediate or arbitrate under the procedure set forth in your Warranty Booklet provided you satisfy certain eligibility requirements. This process provides an independent forum run by the National Center for Dispute Settlement (NCDS) and is available to you free-of-charge.
You may file a claim pertaining to your 2015 Honda CR-V at any time by calling NCDS toll-free at 877-545-0055. You may also write to NCDS at:
National Center for Dispute Settlement 
P.O. Box 1108 
Mt. Clemens, MI 48046
Please also be advised that in 2015, some 2015 Honda CR-V owners filed several class action lawsuits against Honda. *The vehicle owners who filed class action lawsuits reached a settlement with Honda in January 2018.* The settlement will proceed through a court approval process that is expected to last several months.


----------



## snowonmind!!

It's obvious that Honda products are not what they once we're when they were built in Japan. But there are not many very great options still. With that said I don't blame anybody from being pissed at the manufacturer & or taking legal action. Over & out !


----------



## tabora

snowonmind!! said:


> It's obvious that Honda products are not what they once we're when they were built in Japan.


Unsubstantiated & overreaching.


----------



## tadawson

I know their mowers have certainly degraded since my 1989 model . . . rebuilding what I have, since I can't find anything under $1300 that even comes close, and I suspext that the trend may be across the brand . . .


----------



## ST1100A

tadawson said:


> I know their mowers have certainly degraded since my 1989 model . . . rebuilding what I have, since I can't find anything under $1300 that even comes close, and I suspext that the trend may be across the brand . . .


You are right, across all brands. I used to work for American Honda back in that time frame. I remember when old man Mr S. Honda Died. After he passed away Honda decided to start selling their power equipment products at the "Big Box" stores like "Home-Cheapo" and that's when we really saw their products going downhill. Their power equipment and motorcycles went downhill big time. They decided to do things the American way and got cheap with everything. It was "Quantity" instead of "Quality" and that did them in. We saw many things getting built cheaply and with much less quality, they cut corners everywhere they could to save a buck and try to make more profit. They tried to sell based on their name, were people were used to the quality they used to have, and they didn't think of their quality becoming poor and the way it hurt their sales. The motorcycle division used to be up there at #1 or tied with Harley, trading back and forth at #1, but now Honda motorcycles fell down to around #8 in sales and quality. Unfortunately all brands of equipment have done the same thing, they got cheap, all they care about is the mighty dollar and nothing else. The older equipment was built much better than any new equipment is today, and that is everything being made today, it is all about the profits and mighty dollar than anything else.


----------



## Itsa62vette

Very sad state of affairs, I remember many years ago seeing John Deeres at Home Depot for far less money than I paid for mine at a dealer, I soon found out why, they were not even close to the quality of the one I purchased. 



BTW, ex ST1300 rider here.







ST1100A said:


> You are right, across all brands. I used to work for American Honda back in that time frame. I remember when old man Mr S. Honda Died. After he passed away Honda decided to start selling their power equipment products at the "Big Box" stores like "Home-Cheapo" and that's when we really saw their products going downhill. Their power equipment and motorcycles went downhill big time. They decided to do things the American way and got cheap with everything. It was "Quantity" instead of "Quality" and that did them in. We saw many things getting built cheaply and with much less quality, they cut corners everywhere they could to save a buck and try to make more profit. They tried to sell based on their name, were people were used to the quality they used to have, and they didn't think of their quality becoming poor and the way it hurt their sales. The motorcycle division used to be up there at #1 or tied with Harley, trading back and forth at #1, but now Honda motorcycles fell down to around #8 in sales and quality. Unfortunately all brands of equipment have done the same thing, they got cheap, all they care about is the mighty dollar and nothing else. The older equipment was built much better than any new equipment is today, and that is everything being made today, it is all about the profits and mighty dollar than anything else.


----------



## Zavie

Itsa62vette said:


> Very sad state of affairs, I remember many years ago seeing John Deeres at Home Depot for far less money than I paid for mine at a dealer, I soon found out why, they were not even close to the quality of the one I purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, ex ST1300 rider here.


Maybe that was the case many years ago with JD but not any more. I have three Deere dealers near me and model for model that Home Depot sells, they are every bit as competitive on price. As far as quality, I feel we are living in the golden age of JD quality. Great engines, chassis, toughness, and a very broad range of features, extras, and innovation. No way would I want to go back. Give me a X354 with it's 4 wheel steering, accel deep deck, and I'm a happy man.


----------



## leonz

Being an LA115 owner I can candidly say that for an almost 20 horsepower 
hydrostatic drive lawn tractor its been a joke. I expect to lose the rear end sometime as the wheels are not bolted to flanges on the tuff tork 46 transmission and it is nothing like my old wheel horse 244 hydro wheels where they were bolted to a heavy axle hub from the transmission.

The belt drive system for the snow blower is a joke and each time a driven belt failed it cost me 150+ dollars and 4 hours of my labor to change it.
The snow blower came from RAD in Canada and it was assembled short of parts and I did not find this out until an acquaintance of mine from another dealership sent me a service bulletin for the machine that I never received from my original dealer that sold me this thing. 


When a JD dealer says you get what you pay for that is an automatic red flag or railroad torpedo for me.
Railroad torpedo's were an explosive filled tube that was strapped to the rail a mile or so more than from where a maintenance of way crew or inspection crew was working on a dark territory rail line(no signals) or when a signal system had failed and was being repaired by the Maintenance of Way crew or Signal Maintainers.

The exposure to salt has been another issue as the linkages for the transmission have rusted heavily.

I never saw this with the 8-12 and 14 horsepower wheel horse lawn tractors or the original IHC cub cadet 12 horse I grew up with. 

The belt driven single stage snow blowers I had were much tougher than the belt driven junk they have today. 


When jd went to a vertical crank engine and 2 stage snow blower the quality just went down hill and unless you purchase a series one mule like the 1025 you never have enough tractor even for an acre of property and for snow removal.


----------



## Itsa62vette

Yes, I bought my JD 32 years ago, I bought a new Scag ZT last year but I can't part with the JD, It has never failed me. Ah for the good old days.







Zavie said:


> Maybe that was the case many years ago with JD but not any more. I have three Deere dealers near me and model for model that Home Depot sells, they are every bit as competitive on price. As far as quality, I feel we are living in the golden age of JD quality. Great engines, chassis, toughness, and a very broad range of features, extras, and innovation. No way would I want to go back. Give me a X354 with it's 4 wheel steering, accel deep deck, and I'm a happy man.


----------



## Steve70

RedOctobyr said:


> Same here, for all the companies that make claims on this sort of thing.
> I'm willing to bet it's the same impeller RPM  In part because the throwing distances are all listed the same. Ariens has, in the past, at least, shown impeller RPM in manuals. It was usually the same for machines in the same series (different widths). An SHO model would have a higher impeller RPM.
> 
> I'm guessing they're largely scaling the tons/hour based on the bucket width. 28", 32", and 36" EFI show 79, 91, and 102 tons/hr, respectively, on Ariens' site.
> 
> 28" is 2.82 tons/hr, per inch of bucket width.
> 32" is 2.84
> 36" EFI is 2.83
> 
> So the three, with the same engine, are listed within 0.01, when dividing the tons/hr output by bucket width.
> 
> Interestingly, the 32" RapidTrak is 90 tons/hour, not 91. So they are factoring *something* else into the numbers. But they scale pretty closely, with the same engine size (note that the EFI engine is not a Briggs).


I have to think that the other dimensions in there have an impact as well to get to the higher tonnage. The Ariens bucket is higher on a couple models allowing it to ingest more snow. I think the auger and impeller are both 2 inches bigger on the Ariens. Simply put, I believe these things allow it to process more snow. The 28 Honda is underpowered IMO for heavy snow country. Not that it won't do the job, it will just take a little longer. Disappointing they didn't put the larger engine on the 28. I might have sprung for one, but am now happy I didn't go the Honda way. I like my 3 position track setting. Heck, a 24 will get the job done for many. I was going to give my 1236 to my son when he moved from Hartford to Madison last year, but that was WAY too much machine for the little bit of snow they get

I would venture a guess that maybe the EFI engine on the 28 is considered a little more efficient for AFR? I'm happy with the gasser. Not sure all the kinks are worked out of the EFI engine yet.

I only have 100 inches under my belt so far...not enough to pass good judgement, but maybe more than many see yearly. So far I'm quite happy I sprung for one more new one. Start it and go. No mods or additions to make it right.

Perhaps a Honda guy can verify this: I thought I read that the HSS models were designed and built in NC. Makes one wonder the amount of snow testing that got done as pertains to engine size (28) and the new chute design? One more issue a person we know with a new HSS928 has: Continually breaking shear bolts. He's getting bolts from the hardware store now. He thinks it may be connected to the auger being a little too far forward in the bucket....so if the auger hits something hard first..like a curb or step..they pop. I can run my machine right into the step with no issues (as I could with my 1236) as the bucket housing hits first. I seldom broke shear pins (had to be chewing solid ice chunks) on my 1236. I could go years without breaking any. Years for me amounts to many 100s of inches of blowing


----------



## drmerdp

I’ve had a bunch of seat time running a “disk-o-Matic” Ariens Pro28 with the Briggs 420. It’s a beast, but cannot blow heavy snow in It’s Highest gear. It requires mindful speed adjustments to comfortably lug through heavy snow. 

So now take a 36” Ariens Pro, same 420ccs of displacement. If the mechanicals are identical, 36” of snow intake will limit the operator to a reduced forward speed compared to the 28”. So if the engine is the same, the impeller is the same size, spinning at the same RPMs, what about the 36” machine allows it to process a significantly greater amount of snow? 

There clearly has to a mechanical difference (reduced gearing), or a very specific set of circumstances used in measuring tons per hour. (Minimal inches of snow...fluffy powder...etc.)

I would love to know how do manufacturers quantify their tons per hour numbers. 

I’d hate to be the guy beating a dead horse but I think my logic makes sense. 



> The 28 Honda is underpowered IMO for heavy snow country. Not that it won't do the job, it will just take a little longer. Disappointing they didn't put the larger engine on the 28. I might have sprung for one, but am now happy I didn't go the Honda way. I like my 3 position track setting. Heck, a 24 will get the job done for many. I was going to give my 1236 to my son when he moved from Hartford to Madison last year, but that was WAY too much machine for the little bit of snow they get


I too wish Honda bumped they engine sizes on the 724s and 928s. With that said... The 928 is “underpowered” relative to their competition, not to its competency in blowing snow. Ariens, simplicity, and now Toro have 420cc 28” professional level machines, but none are carbon copies of each other. How the machines are outfitted with features plays a huge role in their cost and niche in the market place. Yes the Honda’s have less CCs per inch, but are outfitted with the best track design, best height controls, best chute controls and universally favored steering controls.



Steve70 said:


> Perhaps a Honda guy can verify this: I thought I read that the HSS models were designed and built in NC. Makes one wonder the amount of snow testing that got done as pertains to engine size (28) and the new chute design? One more issue a person we know with a new HSS928 has: Continually breaking shear bolts. He's getting bolts from the hardware store now. He thinks it may be connected to the auger being a little too far forward in the bucket....so if the auger hits something hard first..like a curb or step..they pop. I can run my machine right into the step with no issues (as I could with my 1236) as the bucket housing hits first. I seldom broke shear pins (had to be chewing solid ice chunks) on my 1236. I could go years without breaking any. Years for me amounts to many 100s of inches of blowing


Yup, manufacturing is in NC. The augers are set slightly ahead of the bucket. It’s a function of the design that allows the machine to effectively chew through frozen berms.

Your friend with the Honda either needs to be a bit more mindful of those curbs or steps or install side skids with enough length to buffer the augers from hitting.


----------



## RedOctobyr

drmerdp said:


> So now take a 36” Ariens Pro, same 420ccs of displacement. If the mechanicals are identical, 36” of snow intake will limit the operator to a reduced forward speed compared to the 28”. So if the engine is the same, the impeller is the same size, spinning at the same RPMs, what about the 36” machine allows it to process a significantly greater amount of snow?
> 
> There clearly has to a mechanical difference (reduced gearing), or a very specific set of circumstances used in measuring tons per hour. (Minimal inches of snow...fluffy powder...etc.)
> 
> I would love to know how do manufacturers quantify their tons per hour numbers.
> 
> I’d hate to be the guy beating a dead horse but I think my logic makes sense.


I think your logic makes sense, but it also makes certain assumptions. One being that the 32" must be using a slower ground speed. 

An explanation for their numbers could be that they're using the same ground speed for each machine, rather than slowing down with the wider bucket. And also perhaps that this is more calculation than test-result. 

But this stuff is part of why I don't put too much "weight" on these sorts of numbers.


----------



## michaelnel

I think the tonnage per hour numbers likely come from the marketing departments, not from any commonly used testing methodology.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

One problem I see in the Mfgr trying to calculate tons per hour is volume. If it's wet, heavy and dense snow and the engine has the torque to not bog down you're going to be moving a ton (sorry) of snow compared to lighter stuff that is bulky. The impeller only moves so much. The volume is the same in the impeller but the snow itself can vary wildly. How do they measure, how do they weigh ??
I do think it's more marketing and engineering working with numbers than anything real world. :2cents:

.


----------



## ColdinMontana

Due to the way my house is situated, I get snow drifts 3'-4' high on my roof. It builds up over the course of several snow storms. I have to pull it down several times each winter. I end up with giant 3 or 4 foot tall mounds on the ground of the most compacted/dense snow imaginable. Anyone who has to do the same will know what I mean. Anyway, my Pro 32 powers right through this stuff. Granted, I have to take half buckets at a time going real slow. But never an issue at all. Blowing freshly fallen snow is a piece of cake compared to this. To me, this is the real test of a snow blower's capabilities. Don't know or much care about "tonnage per hour," it just works and works well.


----------



## russ01915

Honda. 53 pages, 523 replies, 65,357 looks, of it not working correctly. Honda left the consumer high and dry on this one. Oh you have to use fluid film, rejet, increase the RPM, & change the chute. 

Just because something is made in China doesn't mean it's inferior. I wonder where all these companies get their parts from. It would be interesting to see the break down. Just because some is assembled in the U.S.A. doesn't mean it is 100% USA built. Take a look at the attached picture. You'll be surprised.

Take a look at a $99 Predator engine from China. Dollar for dollar, the best engine you can buy under $100. It's well documented.


----------



## Zavie

Saw a Poulan Pro 30" at Sears Outlet today. The 30" had a 208cc on it. Wonder what the tonnage per hour, would be on that bad boy?


----------



## RedOctobyr

Geez, 30" and *208cc*? Probably OK if you're getting fluffy 3" storms. But not really suitable for areas with bigger/heavier snowfalls, IMO. Everything has a niche, but that one must be a bit limited. If you're prepping for those sorts of storms, a good single-stage might be a simpler/more-effective solution (a SS can clear down to the ground, if nothing else).


----------



## Steve70

drmerdp said:


> I’ve had a bunch of seat time running a “disk-o-Matic” Ariens Pro28 with the Briggs 420. It’s a beast, but cannot blow heavy snow in It’s Highest gear. It requires mindful speed adjustments to comfortably lug through heavy snow.
> 
> So now take a 36” Ariens Pro, same 420ccs of displacement. If the mechanicals are identical, 36” of snow intake will limit the operator to a reduced forward speed compared to the 28”. So if the engine is the same, the impeller is the same size, spinning at the same RPMs, what about the 36” machine allows it to process a significantly greater amount of snow?
> 
> There clearly has to a mechanical difference (reduced gearing), or a very specific set of circumstances used in measuring tons per hour. (Minimal inches of snow...fluffy powder...etc.)
> 
> I would love to know how do manufacturers quantify their tons per hour numbers.
> 
> I’d hate to be the guy beating a dead horse but I think my logic makes sense.
> 
> I too wish Honda bumped they engine sizes on the 724s and 928s. With that said... The 928 is “underpowered” relative to their competition, not to its competency in blowing snow. Ariens, simplicity, and now Toro have 420cc 28” professional level machines, but none are carbon copies of each other. How the machines are outfitted with features plays a huge role in their cost and niche in the market place. Yes the Honda’s have less CCs per inch, but are outfitted with the best track design, best height controls, best chute controls and universally favored steering controls.
> 
> Yup, manufacturing is in NC. The augers are set slightly ahead of the bucket. It’s a function of the design that allows the machine to effectively chew through frozen berms.
> 
> Your friend with the Honda either needs to be a bit more mindful of those curbs or steps or install side skids with enough length to buffer the augers from hitting.


I see the point you're making. It would also apply to the Honda / others. As I said, I was initially responding to the post about how much more the 32 Honda was moving compared to the 28 Ariens. My choice to buy the way I went was much more based on beefier construction, multi position track design / new auto turn, larger bucket housing, bigger auger, bigger impeller, choke on top of the carb rather than the old fashioned lever pull out at the handlebars and linkage which is much more prone to freeze up, larger chute / no chute clogging issues, hand warmers included, skids included, drift cutters included, and shear bolt problems related to the forward auger design which I don't consider innovation at all. And then a couple $100 cheaper to boot

That being said, there is no machine made that can't be bogged down in high gear by heavy snow. My old 1236 (smaller Tecumseh engine) never met a snow bank or storm it couldn't handle....most times in 2nd gear for the heavy stuff. 3rd gear worked well enough too, but would tend to rise a little at that speed if there were any car tracks in the driveway. 2nd was almost always the go to gear for most stuff. 

The analogy I made to steps/curbs was based on my experience where I live. The auger forward design wouldn't work for me. Our steps are buried with any amount of snow. I just run the housing into them. Always have. We also have a rounded drop off curb (4-5 ") at the bottom of our driveway which would also prove fatal for shear bolts I guess. Our friend never mentioned the exact obstacles that were causing the bolts to shear on a regular basis. He just wasn't happy with it...even though happy with the machine, especially the height adjustment design. He bought it new last fall. He's an engineer

I still maintain that you should never have to modify anything on a $3K plus machine. Like impellers,chutes, skids, carb. Start it and go chew snow in all conditions. So far that's what I've done. 

Seeking a little more input on some of this, I sent a note to movingsnow.com Here was his reply. 


_Hi Steve, I don't know how each brand measures the tonnage per hour. Honda and Ariens are the only two who list this spec and I just go by what they publish. I will say the Ariens does have considerably more capacity than the Honda but there is a lot that goes into the fact that it does move more snow. Impeller size, auger size, auger design, snow off-loading, impeller design, and chute throat size are all major factors. Engine size and traction to push through deep snow is also a factor. 

Impeller rpm's is also not comparable because Honda uses a 12-inch paddle impeller and Ariens uses a larger 14 inch cupped impeller. So the Honda has to run their impeller at a higher rpm to get the same throwing distance. 

The double-jointed chute on the Toro Power Max HD does a very good job of putting snow right next to the snow blower because like the Ariens the chute is much larger than the Honda/Husqvarna designs. The Toro won't plug because of that. The double joint also allows the Toro to get that extra 10 feet they now claim it throws. (Used to be 45 feet, now it 55 feet)

Having the auger stick out farther than the sides of the housing is just an accident waiting to happen. For example, I have a lot of landscaping beds lined with bricks or landscape boulders right next to the areas I have to clear and if the auger was sticking out of the machine I would be shearing a lot of shear pins. What Honda is trying to achieve with that design is when the snow is deeper than the housing they are trying to get the auger to chew the bottom layer of the snow, then have the stuff above it drop into the housing. Toro does this safely by angling the housing back at the top. Ariens uses a tall housing, serrated front auger, and drift cutters to do the same thing. Toro and Ariens also have all the weight of the snow blower on the axle plus they use tall, narrow tires so the snow blowers have plenty of traction to push through hard-packed snow. The Ariens RapidTrak is even better with a lot more traction than other tracked snow blowers. 

Honda also angles the top of the housing back but the back of the auger housing is almost straight up and down with no area above the auger for the snow to drop down into the impeller. The Toro HD has the most room for snow to drop down so if you compare the Toro housing to the Honda it's easy to see what I mean. _


----------



## drmerdp

I’m happy for anyone happy with their snowblower. I personally couldnt be happier with mine. There’s no denying how well snowblowers perform these days, especially The Ariens Pro models. Now if only someone can drop some Toro Powermax 1428 info and vids. 

Anyone who’s been here long enough knows I’m a sucker technical discussions.


----------



## Steve70

Well said drmerdp. I completely agree. To each his own


----------



## snowonmind!!

Very happy owner, new chute and jet, & checking & raising the RPMs.
Sorry for the motion sickness:


----------



## RedOctobyr

drmerdp said:


> I’m happy for anyone happy with their snowblower. I personally couldnt be happier with mine. There’s no denying how well snowblowers perform these days, especially The Ariens Pro models. Now if only someone can drop some Toro Powermax 1428 info and vids.
> 
> Anyone who’s been here long enough knows I’m a sucker technical discussions.



Yeah, I'm hoping to see more user feedback on Toro's new HD lineup. They sound good, but I haven't seen much info from owners yet.


----------



## manitouu

Ive joined the clogging club.

Hss1332 : first attemp on 2 inchs of wetsnow, here is the result:










 https://youtu.be/l1ha9VBjA6g


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr

Is that the new chute? I think the video is slow-motion, so it's tough to get a sense of what ground speed you were using. With a small amount of snow (especially wet snow), using a slow ground speed can encourage clogging, since there is not a lot of snow moving through the impeller & chute.


----------



## manitouu

RedOctobyr said:


> Is that the new chute? I think the video is slow-motion, so it's tough to get a sense of what ground speed you were using. With a small amount of snow (especially wet snow), using a slow ground speed can encourage clogging, since there is not a lot of snow moving through the impeller & chute.




This is not slowmotion loll 

That was the funny way the snow was evacuated from the chute! 

And this is not the new chute, I didnt expect that kind of problem on a 2018 5000 + $ machine.

That was a a tough day but I was expecting no clogging at all from this blower... 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## snowonmind!!

Get the new revised chute, check & set your RPMs. Rejet if necessary, and or get the paddle kit. 
Many Thanks to: drmerdp for the instructional videos and super useful information

Very happy owner now:
my 2017 hss928atd this evening blowing slush /snow @ 55f°+ in NJ.


----------



## russ01915

It does pretty good in an inch of wet snow.


----------



## snowonmind!!




----------



## snowonmind!!

russ01915 said:


> It does pretty good in an inch of wet snow.


Thanks


----------



## snowonmind!!

I was just trying to help others not to sell their machine before checking out minimal options. And that was more than one inch of snow on multiple clips. Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr

manitouu said:


> This is not slowmotion loll
> 
> That was the funny way the snow was evacuated from the chute!
> 
> And this is not the new chute, I didnt expect that kind of problem on a 2018 5000 + $ machine.
> 
> That was a a tough day but I was expecting no clogging at all from this blower...


Sorry for mis-interpreting the video. But in that case, your ground speed looks pretty slow to me. If you get that sort of snow again, I'd try moving faster, to see what happens then. And also follow the other suggestions here. New chute, check RPMs, maybe change the carb jet, etc.


----------



## manitouu

Ill try at a higher speed next time. I have the 110 jet and the rpm is set to factory.

What is the paddle you are talking about? 

The picture and the video was mainly to open a case at Honda Canada to get a new chute under warranty.

Thx for your input



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

